# Take alook at Tiagos site a slight update... :P



## tyler0912 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Tiago photography...alots changed and daily updates! *

http://tiagophotography.weebly.com/tiagos-friends.html
ive' added more pages! 
There is now daily updates! 
Check it out! 
Thankyou guys please help me advertise!  [/align]
Write a Message in the blog thankyou! 

Bump!

Bump!


----------



## cherylim (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Tiago photography...alots changed and daily updates! *

Really like it, Tyler! 

Emrys is very happy to be considered one of Tiago's friends, I'm sure.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Tiago photography...alots changed and daily updates! *

Thankyou....very much....especially for bumping 

Bump!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Tiago photography...alots changed and daily updates! *

lookin good!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 23, 2011)

*RE: Tiago photography...alots changed and daily updates! *

please leave a message in the blog! xx


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Just wrote an emotonal update (for me ) on Tiagos site about my day!*

Well When i wrote it I was welling up.....It may seem weird to you guys but i think it is quite emotional...well for me anyways.....its' about my day...weird i know! 
Many people may not get my drift off what i meen by it if not PM me and i will tell you...
Everything i wrote there is true...that's the emotional part! :'( 
Click the image in my signature for the site or go to...

www.tiagophotography.weebly.com

Tell me what you think! 

~Tyler~


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 18, 2011)

*RE: Just wrote an emotonal update (for me ) on Tiagos site about my day look inside !*



tyler0912 said:


> Well When i wrote it I was welling up.....It may seem weird to you guys but i think it is quite emotional...well for me anyways.....its' about my day...weird i know!
> Many people may not get my drift off what i meen by it if not PM me and i will tell you...
> Everything i wrote there is true...that's the emotional part! :'(
> Click the image in my signature for the site or go to...
> ...



will have to wait until i get home from work to see it, they have blocked facebook, so i just browse TFO instead! great


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 18, 2011)

*RE: Just wrote an emotonal update (for me ) on Tiagos site about my day look inside !*

 facebook? ... it is on weebly? :/


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 18, 2011)

*RE: Just wrote an emotonal update (for me ) on Tiagos site about my day look inside !*

Tyler you will get that one or two people throughout your life that will be an *** and they will say and do things to provoke you or because they think its funny. Just continue to be strong and try to avoid sinking to there level.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 18, 2011)

*RE: Just wrote an emotonal update (for me ) on Tiagos site about my day look inside !*

  Thanks Guys!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 20, 2011)

www.Tiagophotography.weebly.com

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Check it out! A Nice update pictures etc....
Trying to get my stats up there doing well but can do better leave a message in the blog please....Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just Updated it  And some pics of Tiago's Bathtime!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Just checked it out! Looks good!! How do I add my torts as friends of Tiago??


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

Email 3 pics of your torts to....
[email protected]
And there names species and age! ? 
Tell me when your done?


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like Tiago eats like a King! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

Very welcome ,My pleasure!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just wrote an update on tiagos site and added a few images.
It has been a while since you guys have had an uodate (writing and pics)
Soo there it is...check it out... leave a message in the blog with your name and a short message...thankyou!

www.tiagophotography.weebly.com

Or click the image in my signature !!  
hope you guys dont mind me bumping this thread with a short message once every 1-2weeks?


----------

